# Need suggestions in removing the grass from my garden



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Seeds went into the ground on April 1.

I have good germination. These are black eyed peas.

Lots of small grass in the ground as you can see in the picture.

I have this problem every year. I know the old fashion way is just to get in there and pull it up. My old knees won't allow this anymore.

Any suggestions as to getting rid of the grass at this point.
thanks,
B.D


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

At this point, really the best way is the old fashioned way. This method is available to anyone who can walk...and is easily the most effective especially close in around young plants. 

Cover crops in the "off season" will significantly reduce the amount of grass seedlings you will see as will tilling and cultivation...but when it comes right down to it, the old fashioned ways are the best for me.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

mulch or a hoe at this stage. I usually till again a few weeks before i plant, rarely have a weed issue until later on in the spring.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

If anybody can figure how to get rid of coastal Bermuda I would like to know. My next experiment will be "solarizing" with black plastic. Don't really like that idea-think it would be bad on soil microbes and other good things. at the stage shown in the picture a "shuffle (scuffle?) hoe works and is easier on back and shoulders for me.


----------



## rrichar1 (May 18, 2005)

You couldn't just put down a native mulch (pine needles, oak leaves, etc.) to smother the grass?


----------



## captinharry (Dec 31, 2004)

*newspaper*

cover with 4-5 sheets of newspaper [pulp section] then cover that with leaves grass clipping on top, paper decomposes attracts worms, smothers the grass, it will come back over time so keep doing it.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

jm423 said:


> If anybody can figure how to get rid of coastal Bermuda I would like to know. My next experiment will be "solarizing" with black plastic. Don't really like that idea-think it would be bad on soil microbes and other good things. at the stage shown in the picture a "shuffle (scuffle?) hoe works and is easier on back and shoulders for me.


I use it. I got bermuda out of the ying yang around the garden. I gotta use black plastic. Works for me. Mans gotta do what a mans gotta do. I use it on maters, melons,& peppers.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I use one of these, makes quick work out of the weeds. It is an Action Hoe


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yep, that's the one I was referring to, Stinkbait--just don't know how to post pix.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Stinky,
Thanks for the picture. I have one of those but forgot about it. It does work great. Problem now is that the rains for the last week have my garden so wet that I can't really walk in it without messing it up big time.

Also, the huge downpour we got today really did a number on most of the emerging plants. 3.5 inches in 2 hours.

B.D


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Planted beans, peas, beets, squash, and okra late last week--in wet ground. Had about 3.5-4" rain since, but stuff seems to be coming up. At least not rotting like my taters did. I would bog to my behind if I tried to walk in.


----------



## fishnfarmer (Aug 12, 2014)

*couple of suggestions*

Do a search on a product called Poast. I think there are some aftermarket formulations available. Keep it off corn or any lawn grass that you don't want killed. As with all chemicals pay close attention to the label. I think it might also work on coastal bermuda but may require multiple applications for perennials.
Another suggestion is to plant in rows far enough apart to get a tiller or a high wheel cultivator (push plow) between the rows. That would help cut down on the amount of hand hoeing to be done.


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*Roundup*



jm423 said:


> If anybody can figure how to get rid of coastal Bermuda I would like to know. My next experiment will be "solarizing" with black plastic. Don't really like that idea-think it would be bad on soil microbes and other good things. at the stage shown in the picture a "shuffle (scuffle?) hoe works and is easier on back and shoulders for me.


NOT 100% effective but don't get it on anything you want to keep!

I remember hearing about farmers using some kind of wicking device to just apply it between the rows?

Seems like we could do it in the garden if we are careful?

:texasflag


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

letsgofishin said:


> NOT 100% effective but don't get it on anything you want to keep!
> 
> I remember hearing about farmers using some kind of wicking device to just apply it between the rows?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't use Roundup in my garden, but that's just me.

If you use it, put a styrofoam cup on the end of the sprayer to better control the spray area. Don't spray on windy days obviously.


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*10-4 you don't want any overspray*



monkeyman1 said:


> I wouldn't use Roundup in my garden, but that's just me.
> 
> If you use it, put a styrofoam cup on the end of the sprayer to better control the spray area. Don't spray on windy days obviously.


Actually may use a cloth or sponge dipped in the stuff.
I have never tried this but just heard of it!
Like I said in the past I heard about farmers using some sort of wick system but never actually seen it with my own eyes!

I agree with you but may try on a limited basis.
Thanks
:texasflag


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

There were (are) wick-wipers for Roundup use in row crop, think I will try a spin-off for nutgrass. Coastal Bermuda is almost Roundup resistant--will burn the top but comes back if you don't stay after it.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Nut grass and running bermuda in my mulch in my decorative garden is really ******* me off.
Nut grass is a PIA.


----------



## fishnfarmer (Aug 12, 2014)

*Select 2ec or clethodim*

In addition to Poast another option is Select 2EC or clethodim. These products are designed to be sprayed over the top of numerous vegetables. You will need to add a crop oil concentrate (COC) or a nonionic surfactant (NIS). Timing is important as there are preharvest intervals and if grass gets too big, control may be less than desirable. Also these products are not gonna do anything to pigweed or any broadleaf weed. Also don't get it on sweet corn. Again follow the label. Label is the law.
GOOGLE CDMS labels and bookmark that site. For any chemical that exists, you should be able to find a label and MSDS for it there.
Also for you guys using Roundup for weed control in the garden be careful, you can sure take out some vegetables with just a little drift.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

StinkBait said:


> I use one of these, makes quick work out of the weeds. It is an Action Hoe


It's called a Hula Hoe. Works great


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

I have used Roundup in the garden but don't spray. I'll use Latex glove (important) first then cotton glove over latex. Dip fingers in roundup solution and apply with fingers, to the plants you wanna kill. Kinda labor intensive but you don't worry about overspray. Roundup may not work very well right now as the plant needs to take up the poison (moisture) through the leaves to kill the roots. We have more than enough moisture in the ground now for the roots to take up, the preferred method of plants, So they will not be absorbing much through the leaves. Also, adding a surfactant, like Dawn dish soap, helps keep the solution on the leaves and not running off.


----------

